# Offshore Venice la



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I fished a couple days before easter and one after. Only one of the days we made it far enough to tuna fish and that was on thursday. It started off kinda slow but we did get plenty of tinker macks for bait. WE left the first spot after catching a handful of undersized yft. Headed out to the next floater and missed a good one on a popper and caught a couple more undersized ones. Next spot was dead so on to our final place. Pulled up here and instantly hooked a good one on a popper. Fought it for about 20 minutes and pulled the hooks. It was starting to turn into one of those days until the next fish a solid 80 pounder hit the popper and we put it in the boat. Started live baiting and hooked a good fish close to the rig but he took us in the cables. Next bait out got hit on the way out and acted the same as the first one although we snuck this one through the cables to clean water. About 30 minutes later I saw it and it looked a little different then normal. It was a good feeling to stick the gaff in an 85 pound bigeye.

Tried more live baiting with no luck before we set up a chunk drift and the first bait out got walloped. Fought this one for close to 45 minutes on a talica 25 before we stuck the gaff in a 130 pound yf. We tried a few more drifts with no luck before we headed to the house.

























On good friday I had a crew in from tennessee. They really wanted tuna but it was just too rough to make it out there so we veered off and surfed with the waves to some bottom spots. We made a limit of amberjacks on jigs with ease and then released some for good measure. Also got a pair of blackfins on the jig. Headed off looking for groupers and though the bite was a little slow we added nine scamps to the box all on the jig. Tried dropping bait to the bottom and all we got were massive snappers which will be good for june 1st but not so good for now.


















Had a three person group the day after easter and all they wanted was to catch fish. It was again to rough to go tuna fishing so we stayed in close and caught some lane snappers before we slogged off into a little deeper water looking for ajs. Live bait was hard to find so we got to jigging them. Got a limit of jacks one big blackfin tuna and one almaco before we headed to the house.








ALso here are some more of my aftertrip bass fishing adventures in the marina
















Also we have had a great response to the adalee and smith pickett Raffle. Seven offshore trips for 20 dollars a ticket. For more info just email [email protected]


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report capt. eddie...always good reading and pictures...nice job...


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice fish ......Congrats


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

congrats on the big eye tuna, nice haul Capt.

man I'm ready to get on the water


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep giving us hope capt. Congrats


----------

